# Keeping Hogs From Deer Feeders



## Okie Hog (Mar 9, 2013)

Went with a friend to check the hog traps on his lease.  They have a neat way of keeping the hogs away from the feeders.  The guys on that lease take pig panels and split them longwise.   They simply build an 18" high fence around the feeder.  Hogs can't jump well so they can't get in.   Deer just hop over the fence.  T-posts are cut in two for posts.  There is a post about every four feet.


----------



## jpatton (Mar 9, 2013)

That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 10, 2013)

Okie Hog said:


> Went with a friend to check the hog traps on his lease.  They have a neat way of keeping the hogs away from the feeders.  The guys on that lease take pig panels and split them longwise.   They simply build an 18" high fence around the feeder.  Hogs can't jump well so they can't get in.   Deer just hop over the fence.  T-posts are cut in two for posts.  There is a post about every four feet.



Thats a great idea, but Hogs can jump pretty good and if they wanted IN, they would easily be in there..........if they were Inside the enclosure, they would surely jump out. 

However, they would NEVER Jump INTO an enclosure/trap, so I am pretty sure thats why it works so well.........Great Idea!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Mar 10, 2013)

thats what they been doing for many years in texas to keep the cows and the hogs out


----------



## Fireump (Mar 10, 2013)

2 strands of barbed wire works great too......


----------



## Shafted (Mar 18, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> Thats a great idea, but Hogs can jump pretty good and if they wanted IN, they would easily be in there..........if they were Inside the enclosure, they would surely jump out.
> 
> However, they would NEVER Jump INTO an enclosure/trap, so I am pretty sure thats why it works so well.........Great Idea!!




Agreed
Hogs can't jump? Na. Just wont jump in. Hogs jump VERY WELL


----------



## dkennedy (Mar 27, 2013)

This will work


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 27, 2013)

We must have had smarter hogs in Walton County. We had a fence like in pic above, but they kept getting under the fence until we lowered the fence at least 12 inches and bent the fence in a "L" shape at the ground going toward the outside. The only way they could get under the fence was to start digging 12 inches away from the fence, but they never figured that out.

gt40


----------



## dkennedy (Mar 31, 2013)

If you have a spin feeder in the enclosure and any feed lands near the fence the hogs will destroy it. That's why we use Boss Buck free choice feeders. The hogs just walk by. No issues after 3 years and 4 enclosures.


----------

